# Baby Lesser Tenrec For Sale



## Exotic40 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have for sale one baby Lesser Tenrec. Approximately 2 - 2 1/2 months old, fully weaned from mum.

I recently purchased an adult female and to my surprise, a few weeks after having her she gave birth to a single baby.

Collection from Exeter Devon, Courier can be arranged & paid for at buyers expense.

Alternatively I will be attending Kempton & am happy to bring it along if a deposit is paid in advance.




























Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions.

Thanks


----------



## Exotic40 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Lesser Tenrec*

Will accept £150 for this little one... can deliver for free to Kempton Show this Sunday :2thumb:


----------

